# هل يغلب الله؟ ؟؟؟



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كنت اقراء في سفر التكوين و لقد لفت انتباهي هذا النص من الاصحاح 32 الايه رقم 22
*( فبقي يعقوب وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر 25 ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه 26 وقال اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر فقال لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني 27 فقال له ما اسمك فقال يعقوب 28 فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت 29 وسال يعقوب وقال اخبرني باسمك فقال لماذا تسال عن اسمي وباركه هناك** )*
هنا نجد يعقوب صارعه الله  حتي طلوع الفجر و غلب الله 
سؤالي هو هل انسان ( يعقوب ) يغلب الله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

* كلمة "صَارَعَهُ" لا تعني مصارعة وحلبة ملاكمة بين يعقوب والملاك، وهذا ليس له أساس من الصحة، فكلمة صارع هنا تأتى بمعنى أن يعقوب جاهد وناضل وكافح فى توسله إلى الله، وليست مصارعة محترفين!!. 

جاءت ترجمة كلمة "صارع" بمعنى جهاد ونضال وكفاح، وكل الترجمات الإنجليزية تذكر نفس المعنى:

جهاد وكفاح wrestling

جهاد ونضال struggle

ولم ترد أبدا كلمة صارع بمعنى "fight" وفقاً لمفهوم القتال أو المصارعة الحرة.

ويؤكد هذا قول الملاك ليعقوب "لأَنَّكَ جَاهَدْتَ مَعَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ وَقَدِرْتَ"

1- لاحظ كلمة "مَعَ": فقال الملاك ليعقوب "جَاهَدْتَ مَعَ اللهِ" وليس "صارعت الله".

2- لاحظ كلمة "وَالنَّاسِ": فلم يرد بالكتاب المقدس أن يعقوب صارع أشخاص مصارعة حرة، فمن هم إذن الناس الذين صارعهم يعقوب؟ لا يوجد ولم نسمع عنهم، بل الصحيح أنه جاهد مع الله ومع الناس، فقد جاهد يعقوب مع الله ودعى إسمة إسرائيل بدلا من يعقوب، وجاهد بالفعل مع عيسو لكى يأخذ البكورية، وجاهد مع أبية إسحق لكى يأخذ البركة، وجاهد مع خالة لابان لكى يتزوج راحيل...

وهكذا يتضح لنا أن كلمة صارع لم تكتب بمعنى "fight" بالمعنى العام لمفهوم القتال والمصارعة، أو حتى (المصارعة الحرة التى يطلق عليها مصارعة المحترفين!!).

لقد كان يعقوب يصارع ويكافح ويناضل ويجاهد مع ملاك الرب بدموع وجهاد حتى ينال منه البركة.​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *كلمة "صَارَعَهُ" لا تعني مصارعة وحلبة ملاكمة بين يعقوب والملاك، وهذا ليس له أساس من الصحة، فكلمة صارع هنا تأتى بمعنى أن يعقوب جاهد وناضل وكافح فى توسله إلى الله، وليست مصارعة محترفين!!. ​*
> 
> *جاءت ترجمة كلمة "صارع" بمعنى جهاد ونضال وكفاح، وكل الترجمات الإنجليزية تذكر نفس المعنى:*​
> *جهاد وكفاح wrestling*​
> ...


 شكرا اختي ريد على الرد لكن لدي ملاحظه وهي مامعنى هذا النص
*ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13921
موضوع مكرر


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> * فكلمة صارع هنا تأتى بمعنى أن يعقوب جاهد وناضل وكافح فى توسله إلى الله، وليست مصارعة محترفين!!. ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *لقد كان يعقوب يصارع ويكافح ويناضل ويجاهد مع ملاك الرب بدموع وجهاد حتى ينال منه البركة.*​


 
هل الجهاد با الدموع يؤدي الى  (* فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه )*
*ممكن توضحي اكثر *
*و شكرا *


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكرا اختي ريد على الرد لكن لدي ملاحظه وهي مامعنى هذا النص
> *ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *



*عزيزتي عليكي ان تدركي اولا ان هذا الصراع كان عبارة عن حلم - منام 
و المقصود بما ذكرتيه 

بمعنى رأى الملاك أن يعقوب في جهاده لم يستسلم بل صار يصارع طول الليل... الأمر الذي بدا فيه الملاك كمن هو مغلوب والإنسان كغالب، فضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت في بعض الترجمات "لمس حق فخذه"، وكان يعقوب يصر "لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني" . إذ أدرك أنه كائن سماوي.​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عزيزتي عليكي ان تدركي اولا ان هذا الصراع كان عبارة عن حلم - منام *
> *و المقصود بما ذكرتيه *​
> 
> 
> *بمعنى رأى الملاك أن يعقوب في جهاده لم يستسلم بل صار يصارع طول الليل... الأمر الذي بدا فيه الملاك كمن هو مغلوب والإنسان كغالب، فضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت في بعض الترجمات "لمس حق فخذه"، وكان يعقوب يصر "لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني" . إذ أدرك أنه كائن سماوي.*​


 اختي ريد اولا اين يذكر في النص انه كان نأم
ثانيا هل صارع يعقوب الله ام ملاك انتي تقولي ملاك رغم انه في النص يقول

“30 فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلا لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسي *“*
هذا النص يدل على ان يعقوب صارع الله و ليس الملاك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عزيزتي عليكي ان تدركي اولا ان هذا الصراع كان عبارة عن حلم - منام *
> *و المقصود بما ذكرتيه *​
> 
> 
> *بمعنى رأى الملاك أن يعقوب في جهاده لم يستسلم بل صار يصارع طول الليل... الأمر الذي بدا فيه الملاك كمن هو مغلوب والإنسان كغالب، فضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت في بعض الترجمات "لمس حق فخذه"، وكان يعقوب يصر "لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني" . إذ أدرك أنه كائن سماوي.*​


 هل المس او الضرب الخفيف  يؤدي الى الخلع انظري الى النص 
*ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال: من الذى ظهر ليعقوب الله أم ملاك؟

الرد

هناك رأيان في شخصية الذى ظهر ليعقوب: 

1- الذى ظهر ليعقوب هو السيد المسيح فى أحد ظهوراته قبل التجسد

لأنه في عدد (29) يعقوب يسأل الملاك عن اسمه فلا يجيبه، وهذا يتمشي مع قول الملاك لمنوح أبو شمشون لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب، والمسيح هو من دعي عجيباً إلهاً مشيراً (أشعياء 9: 6)

وهو هنا يرفض الإجابة عن اسمه فميعاد التجسد واعلان هذه الحقيقة لم يأتي أوانه.

2- الذى ظهر ليعقوب ملاك علي شكل إنسان قادم برسالة إلهية (الرأى الغالب): 

وكان هدف الله أن يعطيه ثقة بذاته حينما يغلب فلا يخاف من مقابلة عيسو.

وقد حكم يعقوب بنفسه بأن الشخص الذى رآه هو شخص إلهى (تكوين 32: 30)30دَعَا يَعْقُوبُ اسْمَ الْمَكَانِ «فَنِيئِيلَ» قَائِلاً: «لأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ اللهَ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ وَنُجِّيَتْ نَفْسِي».


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> سؤال: من الذى ظهر ليعقوب الله أم ملاك؟
> 
> الرد
> 
> ...



*الاخ سامح رد عليكي فهناك رأيان عن من ظهر ليعقوب يقال انه ملاك و يقال ان الله ... المهم 
هو كائن سماوي​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اختي ريد اولا اين يذكر في النص انه كان نأم
> ثانيا هل صارع يعقوب الله ام ملاك انتي تقولي ملاك رغم انه في النص يقول
> 
> “30 فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلا لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسي *“*
> هذا النص يدل على ان يعقوب صارع الله و ليس الملاك



*و هناك ايضا رأيان عن اذا كان حلم او كان حقيقة 

(1) صراع يعقوب مع الملاك كان حلم: 

يرى البعض أن اختبار يعقوب هذا كان حُلماً، ويقولون إن يعقوب أب الأسباط كان على أبواب أرض كنعان، هارباً من بيت خاله لابان، وراجعاً ليواجه أخيه عيسو الذي سبق وسلب منه البكوريه والبركة، فكان في رعب من ماضيه، ورعب أكبر مما ينتظره على يد أخيه. في هذه الحالة البدنية المرهِقة من طول السفر، والحالة النفسية الخائفة من الخطر القادم، أراد الله أن يشجع نبيَّه، فأجازه في اختبارٍ روحي، في صورة حُلم، رأى فيه نفسه يصارع قوة أكبر منه، غامضةً غير واضحة، يجاهد معها لينال بركتها، ولكنه ينكسر أمامها، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يستسلم ليأخذ منها البركة التي يشتاق إليها، ويخشى ألاّ يحصل عليها!.. وتقول التوراة إن المصارع الغامض ضرب حقَّ فخذ يعقوب، فانخلع حُقّ فخذه (آية 25) «وأشرقت له الشمس.. وهو يخمع على فخذه» (آية 31). ومن المعتاد أن الصراع في الحلم يترك صاحبه مُنهَكاً، فإذا حلُم أنه يجري استيقظ وهو يلهث، وإذا حلم أنه يُضرب استيقظ وهو يصرخ. وعندما ضُرب حُق فخذ يعقوب في حلمه صحا في الصباح وهو يعرج على وِركه، من شدة المعاناة في الحلم.

ويبرهن هؤلاء المفسرون رأيهم بأن هذا الاختبار الروحي كان حلماً وليس أمراً واقعاً، أن التوراة لا تقول إن ما حدث حقيقةٌ تاريخية، كما أن المصارع الغامض المجهول لا يُفصِح عن شخصيته. ومما يؤيد أن يعقوب كان يحلُم أن التوراة تقول إن المصارع الغامض «رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه (على يعقوب)» (تكوين 32: 25). ويضيف المفسرون الذين يرون أن يعقوب سبق له أن جاز باختبارٍ روحي مشابه في طريق هروبه من أخيه عيسو، لاجئاً إلى بيت خاله لابان، تصفه التوراة بالقول: «ورأى حُلماً، وإذا سُلَّمٌ منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمسُّ السماء، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها، وهوذا الرب واقفٌ عليها.. فقال يعقوب: حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم.. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء» (تكوين 28: 12-17).. وقد كان حُلم يعقوب الخائف في هروبه من كنعان وفي طريق عودته إليها تشجيعاً من الله له، ليعلم أن الله سيحقق له وعده، على شرط أن يكون خاضعاً لله يسلِّم وجهه له، ويتمسك به، ويلحُّ في طلب بركته، كما قال النبي هوشع: «جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى واسترحمه» (هوشع 12: 4). ومعنى «غلب» أنه لم ينسحب، بل ظل يصارع قدر طاقته حتى النهاية.

(2) صراع يعقوب مع الملاك كان حقيقة (الرأى الغالب): 

يرى فريق آخر من المفسرين أن ما جرى ليعقوب هو حادث واقعى تاريخى حقيقى وليست حلماً وأكد هوشع النبى ذلك، لأنه قَبْل هذا الاختبار الروحي كان يعقوب يجاهد مع الناس وينتصر ولو بالخداع، فمكر وخدع أباه إسحاق وقال له إنه ابنه الأكبر عيسو وأخذ بركة أبيه التي تخص أخاه عيسو. وبانتهاز الفُرص أخذ من أخيه عيسو امتياز الابن البكر.. وعند خاله لابان اجتهد أن يحوز الجانب الأكبر من ثروة خاله، ثم أخذ زوجتيه (وهما ابنتا خاله) وهرب بهما بدون أن يودِّعا أباهما وأهلهما. فكان لا بد أن يجوز يعقوب اختباراً قاسياً يغيِّره ويبدِّل مسار حياته، فأرسل الله له ملاكاً في صورة إنسان، أخذ يصارع يعقوب ليُخضِعه، ولكن يعقوب تشبَّث به، كما يتشبَّث طفلٌ بيد أبيه أو بثياب أبيه، وهو يطالب أباه بشيء ما.. ولم يقدر ذلك الملاك أن يوقف يعقوب عن إصراره، لأن يعقوب كان قد تعوَّد أن يتعقَّب الآخرين ويحصل منهم على ما يريد، فضربه على حق فخذه ليُخضعه فيستسلم. وعندما استسلم باركه الملاك بأن غيَّر اسمه من يعقوب (ومعناه المتعقِّب) إلى إسرائيل (ومعناه يجاهد مع الله) وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت» (تكوين 32: 28)، وقد وصفه النبي هوشع بالقول إن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». والدرس المستفاد لنا من اختبار يعقوب أننا نجاهد مع الله في الصلاة، ونحني رؤوسنا لإرادته الصالحة، فنكون مثل أَبَفراس، الذي وصفه الرسول بولس بالقول: 

(كولوسي 4: 12) عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله.
​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و هناك ايضا رأيان عن اذا كان حلم او كان حقيقة *​
> *(1) صراع يعقوب مع الملاك كان حلم: *​
> *يرى البعض أن اختبار يعقوب هذا كان حُلماً، ويقولون إن يعقوب أب الأسباط كان على أبواب أرض كنعان، هارباً من بيت خاله لابان، وراجعاً ليواجه أخيه عيسو الذي سبق وسلب منه البكوريه والبركة، فكان في رعب من ماضيه، ورعب أكبر مما ينتظره على يد أخيه. في هذه الحالة البدنية المرهِقة من طول السفر، والحالة النفسية الخائفة من الخطر القادم، أراد الله أن يشجع نبيَّه، فأجازه في اختبارٍ روحي، في صورة حُلم، رأى فيه نفسه يصارع قوة أكبر منه، غامضةً غير واضحة، يجاهد معها لينال بركتها، ولكنه ينكسر أمامها، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يستسلم ليأخذ منها البركة التي يشتاق إليها، ويخشى ألاّ يحصل عليها!.. وتقول التوراة إن المصارع الغامض ضرب حقَّ فخذ يعقوب، فانخلع حُقّ فخذه (آية 25) «وأشرقت له الشمس.. وهو يخمع على فخذه» (آية 31). ومن المعتاد أن الصراع في الحلم يترك صاحبه مُنهَكاً، فإذا حلُم أنه يجري استيقظ وهو يلهث، وإذا حلم أنه يُضرب استيقظ وهو يصرخ. وعندما ضُرب حُق فخذ يعقوب في حلمه صحا في الصباح وهو يعرج على وِركه، من شدة المعاناة في الحلم.*​
> *ويبرهن هؤلاء المفسرون رأيهم بأن هذا الاختبار الروحي كان حلماً وليس أمراً واقعاً، أن التوراة لا تقول إن ما حدث حقيقةٌ تاريخية، كما أن المصارع الغامض المجهول لا يُفصِح عن شخصيته. ومما يؤيد أن يعقوب كان يحلُم أن التوراة تقول إن المصارع الغامض «رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه (على يعقوب)» (تكوين 32: 25). ويضيف المفسرون الذين يرون أن يعقوب سبق له أن جاز باختبارٍ روحي مشابه في طريق هروبه من أخيه عيسو، لاجئاً إلى بيت خاله لابان، تصفه التوراة بالقول: «ورأى حُلماً، وإذا سُلَّمٌ منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمسُّ السماء، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها، وهوذا الرب واقفٌ عليها.. فقال يعقوب: حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم.. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء» (تكوين 28: 12-17).. وقد كان حُلم يعقوب الخائف في هروبه من كنعان وفي طريق عودته إليها تشجيعاً من الله له، ليعلم أن الله سيحقق له وعده، على شرط أن يكون خاضعاً لله يسلِّم وجهه له، ويتمسك به، ويلحُّ في طلب بركته، كما قال النبي هوشع: «جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى واسترحمه» (هوشع 12: 4). ومعنى «غلب» أنه لم ينسحب، بل ظل يصارع قدر طاقته حتى النهاية.*​
> ...


يعني الرأي الغالب انه صارعه مع  الله حقيقه
لم تردي على سؤالي 
هل المس او الضرب الخفيف يؤدي الى الخلع انظري الى النص 
*ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> يعني الرأي الغالب انه صارعه مع  الله حقيقه
> لم تردي على سؤالي
> هل المس او الضرب الخفيف يؤدي الى الخلع انظري الى النص
> *ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *



*يا حبيبتي رديت عليكي !! 
اولا كان يعقوب يصارع مع كائن سماوي و المقصود من " انخلع حق فخذه"
ضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت في بعض الترجمات "لمس حق فخذه"​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> يعني الرأي الغالب انه صارعه مع  الله حقيقه
> لم تردي على سؤالي
> هل المس او الضرب الخفيف يؤدي الى الخلع انظري الى النص
> *ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه *


لماذا ضرب الملاك حق فخذ يعقوب؟
فالله يغلب بالدموع والتوبة ويعقوب هنا بكي وإسترحمه. وحتي لا يأتي إنتصار يعقوب بنتيجة عكسية فيدخل في الكبرياء ضرب الملاك حق فخذه فإنخلع. كما سمح الله لبولس بشوكة في الجسد لكي لا يرتفع من فرط الإستعلانات. وحق الفخذ هو مفصل الفخذ وكلمة ضرب في العبرية تأتي بمعني لمسة خفيفة "لمس حق فخذه" وهذا لو أدي لخلع المفصل يكون من لمس يعقوب ليس إنساناً عادياً
​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا حبيبتي رديت عليكي !! *
> *اولا كان يعقوب يصارع مع كائن سماوي و المقصود من " انخلع حق فخذه"*
> 
> *ضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت في بعض الترجمات "لمس حق فخذه"*​


ما معنى هذا النص 
 *“31 واشرقت له الشمس اذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> لماذا ضرب الملاك حق فخذ يعقوب؟
> فالله يغلب بالدموع والتوبة ويعقوب هنا بكي وإسترحمه. وحتي لا يأتي إنتصار يعقوب بنتيجة عكسية فيدخل في الكبرياء ضرب الملاك حق فخذه فإنخلع. كما سمح الله لبولس بشوكة في الجسد لكي لا يرتفع من فرط الإستعلانات. وحق الفخذ هو مفصل الفخذ وكلمة ضرب في العبرية تأتي بمعني لمسة خفيفة "لمس حق فخذه" وهذا لو أدي لخلع المفصل يكون من لمس يعقوب ليس إنساناً عادياً
> ​


أرجو تكون الاجابه وصلت


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ما معنى هذا النص
> *“31 واشرقت له الشمس اذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه*


 انا قرأت في التفسير ان معنى  يخمع علي فخذه : شوكة الجسد مع المعرفة الحقيقية لله تصبح لا شئ
لكن لم افهم المعنى ممكن توضحو لي المعنى .


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ما معنى هذا النص
> *“31 واشرقت له الشمس اذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه*



*سألتي اكثر من سؤال يا انصار !! و هذا لا يجوز يجب ان تحددي الموضوع بسؤال واحد فقط ! 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا قرأت في التفسير ان معنى  يخمع علي فخذه : شوكة الجسد مع المعرفة الحقيقية لله تصبح لا شئ
> لكن لم افهم المعنى ممكن توضحو لي المعنى .


*
اجابك الاخ سامح 

فالله يغلب بالدموع والتوبة ويعقوب هنا بكي وإسترحمه. وحتي لا يأتي إنتصار يعقوب بنتيجة عكسية فيدخل في الكبرياء ضرب الملاك حق فخذه فإنخلع. كما سمح الله لبولس بشوكة في الجسد لكي لا يرتفع من فرط الإستعلانات. وحق الفخذ هو مفصل الفخذ وكلمة ضرب في العبرية تأتي بمعني لمسة خفيفة "لمس حق فخذه" وهذا لو أدي لخلع المفصل يكون من لمس يعقوب ليس إنساناً عادياً​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سألتي اكثر من سؤال يا انصار !! و هذا لا يجوز يجب ان تحددي الموضوع بسؤال واحد فقط ! *​


الاسئله كلها  مرتبط با النصوص و الموضوع


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الاسئله كلها  مرتبط با النصوص و الموضوع



*يجب ان تحددي اية واحدة للنقاش و ليس الاصحاح كاملا !! ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

قلنا ان ضربة الملاك ليعقوب سببت خلع فخده مما جعله يخمع (معروف ان الضرب فى هذه المنطقه بقوه يجعل الانسان يخمع طوال حياته فى الغالب) وكان هذا حتى لايدخل الكبرياء وهو من أشر الخطايا داخل نفس ابونا يعقوب بسبب غلبته للكائن السماوى الذى ظهر له.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> قلنا ان ضربة الملاك ليعقوب سببت خلع فخده مما جعله يخمع (معروف ان الضرب فى هذه المنطقه بقوه يجعل الانسان يخمع طوال حياته فى الغالب) وكان هذا حتى لايدخل الكبرياء وهو من أشر الخطايا داخل نفس ابونا يعقوب بسبب غلبته للكائن السماوى الذى ظهر له.


 اولا انا اسفه لاني سألت اكثر من سؤال لاني كنت اعتقد انه اذا كان في محور النقاش لا بأس به 
ثانيا الضرب الخفيف لا يؤدي الى الخلع و اذا كان كما تقول ان الضرب في الفخد بقوه يؤدي الى ان يخمع هل يعني ان الضرب كان قوي ولم يكن خفيف


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اولا انا اسفه لاني سألت اكثر من سؤال لاني كنت اعتقد انه اذا كان في محور النقاش لا بأس به
> ثانيا الضرب الخفيف لا يؤدي الى الخلع و اذا كان كما تقول ان الضرب في الفخد بقوه يؤدي الى ان يخمع هل يعني ان الضرب كان قوي ولم يكن خفيف



*«وأشرقت له الشمس.. وهو يخمع على فخذه» ومن المعتاد أن الصراع في الحلم يترك صاحبه مُنهَكاً، فإذا حلُم أنه يجري استيقظ وهو يلهث، وإذا حلم أنه يُضرب استيقظ وهو يصرخ. وعندما ضُرب حُق فخذ يعقوب في حلمه صحا في الصباح وهو يعرج على وِركه، من شدة المعاناة في الحلم.​**الخلع ليس كما تتصورين بانه ضرب شديد مبرح !!​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أختى انصار المصطفى فى ردى مسبقا قلت ان ضربه خفيفه تؤدى الى هذا الخلع معناه ان الكائن الذى ضربه ليس بشريا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> ثانيا الضرب الخفيف لا يؤدي الى الخلع و اذا كان كما تقول ان الضرب في الفخد بقوه يؤدي الى ان يخمع هل يعني ان الضرب كان قوي ولم يكن خفيف



الحلم لا يخلع الفخذ شئ طبيعي
وحتي لو خلع فخذه فعلا ، فطبيعي انه عندما يستيقظ فلن يكون هناك أي اثار هذا الكلام

لكن....

موضوع التأثير الباقي بعد الاستيقاظ هذا مجرد تدليل من الله ليعقوب علي مصداقية ما رأي
و تدليل علي ان هذه رؤية سماوية ليست مجرد حلم عابر من هلوسات العقل الباطن

و انا كتـــــــير مبسوط انو بدأتي تقرأي بالكتاب المقدس و تسألي عما يخفى عنك و يصعب فهمه عليكِ​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> الحلم لا يخلع الفخذ شئ طبيعي
> وحتي لو خلع فخذه فعلا ، فطبيعي انه عندما يستيقظ فلن يكون هناك أي اثار هذا الكلام​
> لكن....​
> موضوع التأثير الباقي بعد الاستيقاظ هذا مجرد تدليل من الله ليعقوب علي مصداقية ما رأي
> ...


 مرحبا بك اخي جوسس سن 
اولا لقد ناقشنا مسبقا هل كان الصراع حلم او حقيقه و لقد كان رأي الاغلبيه انه حقيقه كما جاء في مشاركه اخي سامح 
(





> 2) صراع يعقوب مع الملاك كان حقيقة (الرأى الغالب):
> 
> يرى فريق آخر من المفسرين أن ما جرى ليعقوب هو حادث واقعى تاريخى حقيقى وليست حلماً وأكد هوشع النبى ذلك، لأنه قَبْل هذا الاختبار الروحي كان يعقوب يجاهد مع الناس وينتصر ولو بالخداع، فمكر وخدع أباه إسحاق وقال له إنه ابنه الأكبر عيسو وأخذ بركة أبيه التي تخص أخاه عيسو. وبانتهاز الفُرص أخذ من أخيه عيسو امتياز الابن البكر.. وعند خاله لابان اجتهد أن يحوز الجانب الأكبر من ثروة خاله، ثم أخذ زوجتيه (وهما ابنتا خاله) وهرب بهما بدون أن يودِّعا أباهما وأهلهما. فكان لا بد أن يجوز يعقوب اختباراً قاسياً يغيِّره ويبدِّل مسار حياته، فأرسل الله له ملاكاً في صورة إنسان، أخذ يصارع يعقوب ليُخضِعه، ولكن يعقوب تشبَّث به، كما يتشبَّث طفلٌ بيد أبيه أو بثياب أبيه، وهو يطالب أباه بشيء ما.. ولم يقدر ذلك الملاك أن يوقف يعقوب عن إصراره، لأن يعقوب كان قد تعوَّد أن يتعقَّب الآخرين ويحصل منهم على ما يريد، فضربه على حق فخذه ليُخضعه فيستسلم. وعندما استسلم باركه الملاك بأن غيَّر اسمه من يعقوب (ومعناه المتعقِّب) إلى إسرائيل (ومعناه يجاهد مع الله) وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت» (تكوين 32: 28)، وقد وصفه النبي هوشع بالقول إن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». والدرس المستفاد لنا من اختبار يعقوب أننا نجاهد مع الله في الصلاة، ونحني رؤوسنا لإرادته الصالحة، فنكون مثل أَبَفراس، الذي وصفه الرسول بولس بالقول:
> 
> (كولوسي 4: 12) عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله.


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*في البطن قبض بعقب أخيه وبقوّته جاهد مع الله. جاهد مع الملاك وغلب.بكى واسترحمه. (هوشع 12:4)*

*بكاء و أسترحام و لكن لفظ غلب يأتي في هذا الأطار*

*حولي عني عينيك فانهما قد غلبتاني شعرك كقطيع المعز الرابض في جلعاد  (نشيد الأناشيد 6:5)*

*أي نغلبه من حسب مراحمه و ليس من حسب قوتنا*​


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مُكرر
الرجاء مراجعة الروابط التالية:
*خلع حق فخذ يعقوب
اللة ويعقوب
صراع يعقوب مع الله وفقاً لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس
هل صارع يعقوب الله و غلبه؟
القرآن يقر بصراع يعقوب مع الله  *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الموضوع مُكرر
> الرجاء مراجعة الروابط التالية:
> *خلع حق فخذ يعقوب*
> *اللة ويعقوب*
> ...


 
شكرا استاذ ماي روك على الروابط سوف اقرأها لاني بجد عاوزه افهم


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

و من الرابط الذي حطها الاستاذ القدير ماي روك نجد ان الله هو الذي تصارع مع يعقوب  
*خلع حق فخذ يعقوب*
*



فبَقىَ يعقوب وحده. وصارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر. ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه. فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه (تك32: 24،25)


يتصوّر البعض هذا الصراع الذي استمر ليلة بأكملها، كان من جانب يعقوب ليحصل على البركة من الله، لكن مَنْ يقرأ الحادثة بدقة سيفهم أنه ليس يعقوب الذي صارع الله ليأخذ بركته، بل إن الله هو الذي صارع يعقوب ليأخذ منه قوته، ويستأصل منه اتكاله على ذاته، ويفرغه من كل ثقة في الجسد. وهذا ما يوافقه تماماً معنى كلمة « يبوق » حيث مكان الصراع ـ والتي تعني « إنه سيُفرَغ »، وفي قاموس آخر تعني « استأصل ليحل محل »، وهذا عين ما حدث هنا إذ كان الله يستأصل من يعقوب قوته ليحل هو فيه بقدرته، يُفرغه من الاتكال على الجسد ليملأه بشعور الضعف الذي يجعله مسكيناً بالروح مستنداً على الله (2كو12: 9، 10). 

وكان خلع حق فخذ يعقوب هي الوسيلة التي استعملها الله أخيراً لينهي هذا الصراع الذي طال، فيا ترى ماذا يعني خلع حق الفخذ؟ 

إن حق الفخذ هو مفصل الفخذ، وهو أهم مفصل يجعل الإنسان ينتصب واقفاً ويمشي معتدلاً؛ فهو المفصل الذي ينقل كل ثقل الجسد على الرِجْل لكي تحمل صاحبها، وبدونه ليس فقط لا تستطيع الرِجْل أن تحمل صاحبها، بل تصبح هي نفسها ثقلاً على صاحبها، عليه أن يحملها، وعندئذ لا بد لهذا الإنسان من آخر يستند عليه. فمخلوع الحُق لا يقدر أن يسير بمفرده، لكنه يحتاج لآخر. 

ومع نسمات الفجر المُنعشة، وضوئه المطمئن، أجرى الله امتحاناً ليعقوب ليرى هل فهم الدرس أم لا؟ أو قُل هو اختبار أجراه الجرَّاح لمريضه ليرى هل نجحت العملية أم لا؟ فقال له « اطلقني »، أي أن الرب كان يريد أن يعرف مِن يعقوب هل يستطيع يا تُرى أن يسير بعد اليوم بمفرده؟ هل يستطيع أن يخطط لنفسه كما كان يفعل من قبل مستنداً على ذكائه ومكره؟ هل سيتخذ قراراته بنفسه؟ أم أنه سيُظهر احتياجه لله؟ وفي الحقيقة كان النجاح عظيماً، إذ نرى يعقوب قد تحوّل من مُصارع رهيب إلى غريق مسكين، يتشبث بمن يقوى على إنقاذه، بل يبكي أمامه ويسترحمه (هو12: 4) قائلاً له: لن أطلقك إن لم تباركني. وعندئذ أعلن الرب نهاية المباراة. ورفع يد يعقوب على الحلبة مُعلناً فوزه الكبير مُسجلاً هذه العبارة الخالدة « جاهد (صارع) مع الملاك وغلب. بكى واسترحمه » (هو12: 4). ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

فين المشكله أختى انصارلو سمحت حدديها؟​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> فين المشكله أختى انصارلو سمحت حدديها؟​


 المشكله اني الى الان لم اعرف من الذي صارع يعقوب هل الله ام الملاك ام لا الله و لا الملاك بل مظهر لانسان 
كيف استطيع ان افهم النص اذا لم اعرف من الذي صارع يعقوب با التحديد 
غير اننا في الصفحه الرابعه و لم نعرف هل كان الصراع حلم ام حقيقه 

طيب ممكن تكتب لي الملخص للاجابه لهذا النص و سوف اقرأء الروابط الي حطها الاستاذ ماي روك و اقرأء ملخصك و اذا لم افهم سوف اسئلك
وشكرا و اسفه لاني تعبتك بس صدقني عاوزه اقراء الكتاب المقدس و افهم النقاط التي لم افهمها


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخت انصار هناك رأيان عن من تصارع مع يعقوب فهناك رأي يقول الله و هناك رأي يقول انه ملاك الرب, هو كائن سماوي بالتأكيد​ ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أختى انصار عليكى ان تعرفى ان الله روح لاجسد له فحينما يظهر لإنسان يأخذ هيئة بشر وكذلك الملاك فهل هيئة البشر تعبر عن طبيعة الله أوالملاك ام انها مجرد هيئه لكى يتعامل البشر بحواسه معها إذن لايوجد تضارب اطلاقا أختى....... ربنا يباركك​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم سوف الخص الذي فهمته و اذا في شي فهمته خطأ ممكن تصححو لي سوف ابدا بعرض فهمي حول من الذي صارع يعقوب  
*( فبقي يعقوب وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر 25 ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه 26 وقال اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر فقال لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني 27 فقال له ما اسمك فقال يعقوب 28 فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت 29 وسال يعقوب وقال اخبرني باسمك فقال لماذا تسال عن اسمي وباركه هناك )*
الذي صارع يعقوب هو الله للاسباب التاليه 
1- يعقوب يسأل الملاك عن اسمه فلا يجيبه، وهذا يتمشي مع قول الملاك لمنوح أبو شمشون لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب، والمسيح هو من دعي عجيباً إلهاً مشيراً (أشعياء 9: 6)
وهو هنا يرفض الإجابة عن اسمه فميعاد التجسد واعلان هذه الحقيقة لم يأتي أوانه.

2- حكم يعقوب بنفسه بأن الشخص الذى رآه هو شخص إلهى (تكوين 32: 30)30دَعَا يَعْقُوبُ اسْمَ الْمَكَانِ «فَنِيئِيلَ» قَائِلاً: «لأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ اللهَ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ وَنُجِّيَتْ نَفْسِي». 
3- إن الله هو الذي صارع يعقوب ليأخذ منه قوته، ويستأصل منه اتكاله على ذاته، ويفرغه من كل ثقة في الجسد. وهذا ما يوافقه تماماً معنى كلمة « يبوق » حيث مكان الصراع ـ والتي تعني « إنه سيُفرَغ »، وفي قاموس آخر تعني « استأصل ليحل محل »، وهذا عين ما حدث هنا إذ كان الله يستأصل من يعقوب قوته ليحل هو فيه بقدرته، يُفرغه من الاتكال على الجسد ليملأه بشعور الضعف الذي يجعله مسكيناً بالروح مستنداً على الله (2كو12: 9، 10). 
4-فقال: «لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل (ومعناه: يجاهد مع الله)، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت».
فا الذي يملك الحق بمنح و تغيير اسم ليعقوب الى اسرائيل هو الله هذا حسب فهمي 
5-  (*لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني) هل سوف يصارع ملاك  لكي ياخد مباركته اعتقد لا ( اسفه لاني كتبت على اساس فهمي هنا ) و بتالي نجد ان المصارع لاخد المباركه من الله و ليس الملاك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام كويس جدا


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> كلام كويس جدا


 
شكرا اخي سامح  لقد تركت الموضوع امس من اجل  اذا في احد من الاعضاء لديه اي ملاحظه او  اي اعتراض حتى نقفل هذا النقطه و ابدأ  بسرد فهمي حول هل كان حلم او حقيقه و المناقشه فيه. 
هل يوجد اي ملاحظات حول النقطه الاولى حول من الذي صارع يعقوب هل الله او الملاك ؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يوجـــــــــــــــد فأنتى إخترتى احد الرأيين وهذا ليس فيه أى خطـــــــــــــأ​


----------



## meshatsabry (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت انصار  اللة غير محدود ولا يمكن ان يراة المحدود  فاخذ خسد  انسان ليراة يعقوب  وجملة تصارعت مع اللة والناس  وغلبت  تبين لنا ما هو هذا الصراع  فيعقوب لم يتصارع مع الناس من قبل اى صراع جسدى او بسيف انما صراعات عقليةثم انة كان فى حالة خوف من اخوة عيسو وحزين ومهموم فظهر لة اللة بصورة بشرية وقواة ونزع الخوف من قلبة والضعف من جسدة وعندهاعلم يعقوب انة الرب وبكل القوة  الجسدية تمسك بالرب قائلا لن اتركك ان لم تباركنى وبعد ان باركةلمس حق فخذة فكل هذا كان صراع فكرى (وغلبت =حصلت او اخذت ماصارعت من اجلة) وشكرا


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ناتي الان الى هل كان الصراع في الحلم ام حقيقه 
الصراع كان حقيقه و ليس حلم للاسباب التاليه :
اولا كما جاء في مشاركه الاخت ريد ان رأي الاغلبيه هو ان الصراع كان حقيقه 




> (2) صراع يعقوب مع الملاك كان حقيقة (الرأى الغالب):
> 
> يرى فريق آخر من المفسرين أن ما جرى ليعقوب هو حادث واقعى تاريخى حقيقى وليست حلماً وأكد هوشع النبى ذلك، لأنه قَبْل هذا الاختبار الروحي كان يعقوب يجاهد مع الناس وينتصر ولو بالخداع، فمكر وخدع أباه إسحاق وقال له إنه ابنه الأكبر عيسو وأخذ بركة أبيه التي تخص أخاه عيسو. وبانتهاز الفُرص أخذ من أخيه عيسو امتياز الابن البكر.. وعند خاله لابان اجتهد أن يحوز الجانب الأكبر من ثروة خاله، ثم أخذ زوجتيه (وهما ابنتا خاله) وهرب بهما بدون أن يودِّعا أباهما وأهلهما. فكان لا بد أن يجوز يعقوب اختباراً قاسياً يغيِّره ويبدِّل مسار حياته، فأرسل الله له ملاكاً في صورة إنسان، أخذ يصارع يعقوب ليُخضِعه، ولكن يعقوب تشبَّث به، كما يتشبَّث طفلٌ بيد أبيه أو بثياب أبيه، وهو يطالب أباه بشيء ما.. ولم يقدر ذلك الملاك أن يوقف يعقوب عن إصراره، لأن يعقوب كان قد تعوَّد أن يتعقَّب الآخرين ويحصل منهم على ما يريد، فضربه على حق فخذه ليُخضعه فيستسلم. وعندما استسلم باركه الملاك بأن غيَّر اسمه من يعقوب (ومعناه المتعقِّب) إلى إسرائيل (ومعناه يجاهد مع الله) وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت» (تكوين 32: 28)، وقد وصفه النبي هوشع بالقول إن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». والدرس المستفاد لنا من اختبار يعقوب أننا نجاهد مع الله في الصلاة، ونحني رؤوسنا لإرادته الصالحة، فنكون مثل أَبَفراس، الذي وصفه الرسول بولس بالقول:
> 
> (كولوسي 4: 12) عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله.


ثانيا :السبب الثاني انه كان حقيقه وليس حلم هذا النص 
*1 واشرقت له الشمس اذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه* 
قال سامح في مشاركه له ان ضربة  ليعقوب سببت خلع فخده مما جعله يخمع (معروف ان الضرب فى هذه المنطقه بقوه يجعل الانسان يخمع طوال حياته فى الغالب) 
اذا في اليوم الثاني كان يعقوب يخمع على فخده وهذا دليل على انه حقيقه و ليس حلم لانه اذا كان حلم هل سوف يخمع على فخده


----------



## أَمَة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*يغلق مؤقتا*
*ويعاد فتحه بعد الإنتهاء من موضوع*

*" إذا كان المسيح هو الله لماذا يتكلم عن الله* "

*من أجل تركيز افضل*​


----------

